# Cheap Diesel from Asda



## Robkinseyart

Has anyone else had problems with Diesel from Asda causing injector problems, waxing?

Bought my 2004 Autocruise Starblazer 2.8td on a Peugeot Boxer chassis at end of October. Went on a tour of North York moors, across dales to Kirkby Lonsdale and back to Ashbourne derbyshire.
Van ran perfectly.
Set off to go to Dirt Bike Show at Stoneleigh where I was exhibiting and filled up at Asda/Wallmart off A52 Derby as they sell cheap fuel.
On Coventry bypass engine diagnostic/ management light came on but van drove okay.
Returned to Ashbourne & the engine went into limp home mode.
Took it to a garage who reset on board computer code and it ran okay.
Been stored on my drive this last month, then took it out last week & engine light came on and limp home power mode kicked in.
Checked out fuel filter conections and all injector pipes. Also unplugged sensor wire from fuel filter base, cleaned conections .
Started it up running great so went to Halfords and put in Miller Oils injector cleaner treatment and filled up with Shell V Power Diesel(£1.34 a litre  ). Running great now, so can only put it down to some dodgy fuel from Asda.
Anyone else had performance issues/problems with supermarket diesel???
asda


----------



## greenasthegrass

Yes Tesco's earlier this year combination of old fuel and faulty fuel sensor cost me best part of £200 including being carted off to Renault in Bradford on a low loader.

Only ever put Shell in now on advice of an AA man and Whistlinggypsy.

Greenie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

All diesel has to conform to minimum standards.
UK diesel is supplied to go down to -15c with anti waxing additives.
Probably has been increased after last weeks low temperatures.
I have done over one and a quarter million miles in the last 30 years.
The last van for example had done 150k miles in 5 years.
Due to my £130 per week spend I tend to fill up whenever I get down to a quarter tank.
Usually it is supermarket fuel. If supermarket fuel was so inferior they would certainly increase the additives. Our 2005 2.8 fiat always filled up at local Asda.
The only problems I have ever had were last week in the cold -15 C here. The Scudo did take a bit of starting and ran very lumpy.
The problem was identified by one of our members and was icing up of water on the fuel filter.
In our car with 10 k miles on the clock I filled up with Shell v power deisel
Over 500 miles I have recorded a -6 mpg than usual.

Dave p


----------



## wakk44

I nearly always fill up at Tesco and have never had a problem with diesel quality in the last 4 years.

The engine management light did come on earlier this year(2.8 jtd) but that was a faulty harness on no.4 fuel injector,a known issue on this engine.


----------



## sweetie

Always use asda or morrisons fuel and never had a problem.
How you can get old fuel from a garage fuel tank when they are continually being refilled I don't know.

Did have intermittent problem with throttle sensor 5 years ago but that was electrical nothing to do with fuel. Although fiat dealer Desira at Great Yarmouth did tell me I needed all new injectors all new fuel lines at a cost of £1600 plus labour & VAT.   
Small local dealer found problem and replaced throttle sensor at a cost of £76 1/2 hr labour & VAT. 

Steve


----------



## Robkinseyart

wakk44 said:


> I nearly always fill up at Tesco and have never had a problem with diesel quality in the last 4 years.
> 
> The engine management light did come on earlier this year(2.8 jtd) but that was a faulty harness on no.4 fuel injector,a known issue on this engine.


It was no 4 fuel injector code fault that came up when we put it on computer fault reader. I've also cleaned connections on harness.

Once filled up our Honda CRV petrol car a full tank at Prestons Garage in Ashbourne. Car cut out 150 yards from garage, pushed it back and they found water in fuel. Mechanic admitted they had just had a fresh drop of fuel.
They wouldn't pay to get Honda tank cleaned & on board computer re-set.
Cost me £240 at Honda garage to dump tank clean out fuel and reset computer.
Took them to small claims court, but judge sided with them, also cost me £50 in their court costs :twisted: 
In summary, yes fuel does get contaminated.


----------

